# Old nursery rhyme.



## loboloco

I thought some folks might enjoy this.  It is an old nursery rhyme from before the 1800's and I have no idea who wrote it:

This is the tale of Solomon Grundy
Born on Monday
Christened on Tuesday
Married on Wednesday
Got sick on Thursday
And worse on Friday
Dead on Saturday
Buried on  Sunday
And that is the end of Solomon Grundy


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

loboloco said:


> I thought some folks might enjoy this.  It is an old nursery rhyme from before the 1800's and I have no idea who wrote it:
> 
> This is the tale of Solomon Grundy
> Born on Monday
> Christened on Tuesday
> Married on Wednesday
> Got sick on Thursday
> And worse on Friday
> Dead on Saturday
> Buried on  Sunday
> And that is the end of Solomon Grundy



It was composed by James Orchard Halliwell-Phillipps (21 June 1820 – 3 January 1889).  

I remember that from when I was little.   It fascinated me that a man could have his life over in a week!!


----------

